# [Sammelthread] Spiele-Schnäppchen



## Frosdedje (23. Juni 2013)

*[Sammelthread] Spiele-Schnäppchen*

Achtung: Noch in Aufbau.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Da in dem Sammelthread für Steam Sales immer mehr fremde Angebote zu Spiele genannt werden:
Hier in diesem Sammelthread können Spiele-Schnäppchen und Angebote von gog.com, Humble Bundle, GreenManGaming, amazon.de/com und von anderen 
Läden genannt werden, was ebenso für Steamkeys gilt, die von extern angeboten werden.


Wichtig: 
- Für Spiele-Schnäppchen und Angebote, die bei der Plattform Steam gibt, im *[Sammelthread] Steam-Sales* nennen


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Schnäppchen*

Irgendwie ist es sinnlos Steam und Steamkeys zu trennen, vor allem weil das in den letzten Jahren auch keinen gestört hat.


----------



## Frosdedje (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Schnäppchen*



> Irgendwie ist es sinnlos Steam und Steamkeys zu trennen


Es geht mehr um die Trennung von Angebote nd Preisnachlässe, die bei der Plattform Steam angeboten werden und von Angebote,
die von externen Seiten angeboten werden -> das gilt auch für Steamkeys, die die jeweligen Läden anbieten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Schnäppchen*



Frosdedje schrieb:


> Es geht mehr um die Trennung von Angebote nd Preisnachlässe, die bei der Plattform Steam angeboten werden und von Angebote,
> die von externen Seiten angeboten werden -> das gilt auch für Steamkeys, die die jeweligen Läden anbieten.


 Das finde ich schade, der Steamthreadt war eine gute "Dealsammlung".


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Shona (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Schnäppchen*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das finde ich schade, der Steamthreadt war eine gute "Dealsammlung".
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 Dem kann ich nur zustimmen es hat bis dato niemanden gestört 
Außerdem kann ansich auch jeder selbst täglich in Steam schauen für die Daily Deals bzw. Mittwoch für den Midweek Deal und Freitags für den Weekend Deal. (Mach ich so oder so)

Wenn überhaupt dann ist der "Steam-Sales" Thread nur gut für die großen Sales um einen kleinen Überlick zu bekommen bzw. vll auch die verstecken Sales darin.


----------



## leckerbier (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Schnäppchen*

Der Thema ist meiner Meinung auch sinnlos. Wenn jemand Steam regelmäßig nutzt, sieht er die Deals schon. Und wenn man einen günstigen Key sucht kann ich Ebay empfehlen.


----------



## Shona (24. Juni 2013)

leckerbier schrieb:


> Und wenn man einen günstigen Key sucht kann ich Ebay empfehlen.


Ich glaube nicht das jemand deine Empfehlung teilt,  den ebay für ist das letzte wo man einen key kaufen sollte   Vorallem da gmg,  getgames,  gamefly usw.  genauso günstig sind.. 

des weiteren stehen ebay keys bei valve auf der schwarzliste ganz oben


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Schnäppchen*



leckerbier schrieb:


> Der Thema ist meiner Meinung auch sinnlos. Wenn jemand Steam regelmäßig nutzt, sieht er die Deals schon. Und wenn man einen günstigen Key sucht kann ich Ebay empfehlen.


 
Dann kann man einfach die Steam Keys auslassen. das Thema an sich allerdings ist bei weitem nicht sinnlos, weil es noch deutlich mehr onlineläden gibt als nur Steam, etwa:

GOG.com
Humble Bundle
Desura
Gamersgate
Gamestop Impulse

und dann vielleicht noch die Herstellereigenen Origin und Uplay


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Schnäppchen*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> (...)


 Naja wegen den Steamkeys gehört zumindest das Humble Bundle dazu, Origin und Uplaye werden auch ab und zu im Steamthread thematisiert(sind ja wie Steam - nur viel schlechter).


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

